# جاكيت بناتي مميز.. المقاسات المتوفرة (من 3 سنوات-6 سنوات)



## مسوقة26 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


جاكيت بناتي مميز.. المقاسات المتوفرة (من 3 سنوات-6 سنوات)
الالوان( أصفر- فوشي)​





















متوفر من هذا البلوفر من (3سنوات-6سنوات)
اللون المتوفر :احمر على فوشي








السعر 100 ريال​


للطلب عبر الرسائل الخاصه 

والتوصيل إما فيديكس أو زاجل ..​


----------

